# World Outdoor Field,Hungary



## X-Ray (Apr 3, 2004)

*World Outdoor Field*

Congrats to all!


----------



## shawnnv (Dec 13, 2008)

Don't forget Sean Elza, World Champ only second time shooting fita/field including qualifying...


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Sean Elza*

Yes, don't forget kudos to Sean...I met him and shot with him at the Nationals in Darrington...very talented and humble young man...great great shooter....and congrats to all who competed, very professionally represented by all. Way to go guys, and thanks for advice for all those who shared with me, especially Dee Wilde...you rock! Ryan:thumbs_up


----------

